# How to Cultivate and Maintain Healthy Spending Habits in Your Marriage



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Money problems are one of the biggest things that can drag a couple down. It doesn’t even have to do with how much money you have (or don’t have) – what really causes trouble is when a couple has different ideas of how their money should be spent. Keep reading to learn more about good and bad spending habits and what to do about them.

*Healthy Spending Habits for a Happy Marriage*

When you say, “I do,” you’re pledging yourself to your spouse in good and in bad. Unfortunately, the first year or two of marriage is going to be a bit of a learning experience – especially when it comes to money. Here are some healthy spending habits you and your spouse should work on to ensure a happy and healthy marriage: 

•	*Be open about your finances.* Before you get married, you and your spouse should share the details of your salary, how much debt you have, and your credit score – things that will affect your financial life as a couple.

•	*Set goals to work toward together.* While you and your spouse may handle money in different ways on a day-to-day basis, you should come up with some financial goals to work toward together and keep tabs on your progress.

•	*Decide how much you want to share*. Many couples these days keep their own separate bank accounts and there is nothing wrong with that. Before you marry, decide whether you’ll merge your accounts, keep them separate, or do something in between. 

•	*Share the financial responsibility.* Whether you share a joint account or not, you and your spouse will need to decide who is paying the mortgage, utilities, and other expenses. 

In addition to following these simple rules, another good rule to consider is living below your means. Just because you can afford a $600,000 house doesn’t mean you need one. Be smart with your money as an individual and as a couple.

*Tips for Dealing with an Overspending Spouse*

Healthy spending habits don’t develop overnight. Even if you try to limit your spending, your spouse may not be the same way. What do you do? Here are some helpful tips for dealing with an overspending spouse without destroying your marriage: 

•	*Approach them in a loving way.* No one likes to feel accused, so be loving in your approach if you feel your partner is spending irresponsibly. 

•	*Create a budget together.* If you want to keep your family finances on track, create a budget together with your spouse so you are both on board.

•	*Consider switching to a cash system*. If your spouse has trouble limiting their spending, consider switching to a cash system for nonessential purchases – once the cash runs out for the month, the spending stops.

•	*Set savings goals.* Some people feel like they need to spend money if it isn’t allocated for something else. To help your spouse stop reckless spending, consider setting up some savings goals so they don’t feel like they are depriving themselves but are working toward something. 

No matter how strong your relationship is, conflicts are bound to arise and some of them are going to be about money. The more open and honest you and your partner are with each other, the better – you’ll be able to resolve issues before they escalate. Follow the tips provided above to create and maintain healthy spending habits in your marriage.

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

